# BBT drop after cold-UPDATE- another lower temp!



## Minimin

Just wondering if anyone has had the same thing happen. I had a cold over the weekend and feeling somewhat better this morning. Over the weekend my temps were higher than normal and I assumed this was the 'fever' from my cold. This morning temps have however alarmingly dropped. Having had this as a sign to impending MC :cry:I am worried in Jan,I am hoping my tossing and turning from 2am until 7.30am was the cause. I dont recall waking up with my mouth open but my nose was definitely blocked so there is a high chance. I took temps 3 times and they were all low.

Did anyone see something similar to my chart (below) with there cold/flu?


----------



## nicole3108

I looked at your chart and I think it still looks fine! Still well above coverline and not that much lower than your temp from the 22nd or 25th. I think the cold just made it look like more of a drop since they were so high. I also think taking your temp orally could have made it a bit lower since as you said you were likely breathing out of your mouth quite a bit and not having the best sleep! I haven't had a cold but my temps keep rising and falling a bit, worries me when they start falling a bit but so far they keep going up again. from the 18th-21st steadily falling and then rose again, wasn't much but freaked me out anyway! I was reading your other post a few days ago and I really hope everything turns out great for you!!


----------



## Minimin

thanks nicole for responding. I didnt really look at the pre-cold days temps and just felt gloomy after the drop from yesterdays. I do feel much better cold wise today so we shall see what tomorrow's temps will bring.
Like you I have kept temping though several ladies on this forum have asked why? I guess i want to keep some sort of reassurance that they are still high. I think yours look good too babe! Fxd for us both :) Love you Avatar picture= now how cute is Benny?


----------



## Tulip

Min, you wonderful mentalist, it's just the same as your pre-cold temps. :hugs: Please try not to fret sweetie xx

(Oh and I'm still temping too :haha:)


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> Min, you wonderful mentalist, it's just the same as your pre-cold temps. :hugs: Please try not to fret sweetie xx
> 
> (Oh and I'm still temping too :haha:)

Thanks Tulip- did notice that once I had posted:blush: We shall see what tomorrows brings. I wanted to keep temping as a drop would indicate a possible impending MC. Not many people do but I did with my MC in Jan it is was pretty clear to me.

Hope you are doing well :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

Thanks for the compliment on Ben!! :) It is reassuring to keep temping, makes me a bit less crazy. I am hoping to stop as soon as I see a heartbeat but who knows. When do you have your next scan?


----------



## Minimin

Nicole- My scan is on thursday- I have had three pregnancies in 8 months and am scared to the core of what thursday will bring...like you I think I need to see a HB and beanie on a screen to believe and stop temping :)
Do you have a scan scheduled?


----------



## Minimin

I still am temping and the last two days post my cold I have had severe drops in temps- just a tad above the coverline. Was sure this morning I had my mouth closed before my eyes opened and I took BBT. I am terrified this means something has gone wrong.

My pregnancy symptoms are residing- no longer sore boobs but for a little on the sides, my pelvic area feels deflated and I am not so sleepy during the day. My moods are still there and I have some what decent appetite. I am so scared for thursday and am ready like you were to take my stuff with me expecting them to tell me the worst.

All I can hope is that temps are off- due to cold and stupid wisdom toothache I have had for the past two days. I know there is no point in worrying as what will be will be. But I am terrified.


----------



## nicole3108

I'm sorry you're so worried and sorry about your losses :hugs: I think this is likely the reason people say to stop temping. A girl on the aphrodite thread had her temp drop close to coverline and everything is fine. I was wondering why the crosshairs are blue? Also I couldn't even count the number of times I was convinced that something was wrong when I was preg. with ds...symptoms would go away for a bit and I'd be so sure that it was over. I hope thursday comes very quickly so you can see your little bean. Keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:
To answer your question, I have my scan on april 5th, had one at 5 weeks to make sure it wasn't ectopic and then the next one to see that there's a heartbeat. It's my 4th pregnancy since July, really ready to have a healthy little bean :) I am very hopeful for both of us and will keep checking back to see how you're making out. Oh and your test looks great, saw it in the pregnancy test gallery. Crazy dark line!! :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Nicole, 
The blue line is due to me overriding the Ovulation predictor. FF didn't put CH on for ages and I use a CBFM so used that date. FF is still one day behind according to the monitor.
I am sorry to hear you have also suffered loss'. It is hard to relax once we have gone through all that heartache. It is comforting, unbelievably comforting to hear that temps can drop and things still be ok.
I am praying for our beanies! :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

your chart is still looking good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Nic- had a few bits of brown discharge today- but hear this can be totally normal. roll on tomorrow- it cant come around fast enough.
How are you feeling today?


----------

